# greetings



## nikos_ (Jul 12, 2012)

sup dudes??????????????????????????????

i m nick,i m from greece,23 yerars old
my hobby is bb mostly
i m into this for quite sometime and i m willing to learn new things
so that's y i m here


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2012)

nikos_, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2012)

welcome !!!


----------



## Zen (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey


----------



## brazey (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Lion. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Dath (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG ! Nikos


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, welcome to the board! Glad you're here.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  It is wonderful having members from so far away.  Brings the world a lot closer


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellobig welcome to the forumbest-regardswww.world-pharma.org


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 16, 2012)

thnk you all mates for thw warm welcome


----------



## Inciter (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## TDCT (Jul 18, 2012)

^^


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

